# MTB Easter Sunday



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2010)

Got the new bike and now I need to take it out for a ride(will post pics later). What will be dry enough to ride? Woodcore, do you have an update on how Nass looks(I think I read somewhere you were doing some TM out there).

Looking to start around 8 and it will be a slow ride since I have a broken finger.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 3, 2010)

Case should be good to go, that place drains really well. I want to get out in the morning but can't promise anyhing. Playing cards tonight and don't know what time I will be getting home.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 3, 2010)

8 is way to early....Might venture out around 11

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2010)

powhunter said:


> 8 is way to early....Might venture out around 11
> 
> steveo



I have Easter festivities to go to after lunch.


----------



## severine (Apr 3, 2010)

How difficult of a ride are you looking to do? Given how the paved path went on Thursday, I am definitely SLOW right now but could be interested, depending on where you go and what difficulty level.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2010)

Nass is almost certain to be too wet, especially around Scoville.  The area around Stone was good to go a couple of weeks ago, as long as you stayed to the higher sections.  I imagine that's still true.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2010)

I think I am just going to end up going for a hike in the morning. The Nass trip report on CF was saying Stone Rd was still muddy with equine prints all over.

Carrie, if I was to ride, I am pretty sure the pace would be pretty slow.


----------



## severine (Apr 3, 2010)

I was thinking of hitting the lovely DT at White Memorial tomorrow morning anyway so I guess I'll stick with that plan. Have fun on your hike!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2010)

severine said:


> I was thinking of hitting the lovely DT at White Memorial tomorrow morning anyway so I guess I'll stick with that plan. Have fun on your hike!



You probably have more miles in than Woodcore this year!


----------



## severine (Apr 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You probably have more miles in than Woodcore this year!



That would be a first--and only--time! :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I think I am just going to end up going for a hike in the morning. The Nass trip report on CF was saying Stone Rd was still muddy with equine prints all over.



Just saw that, effing horses.  I guess they effed up some sections pretty good... :smash:


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You probably have more miles in than Woodcore this year!



True dat! Hopefully I be ale to change that tomorrow or at least inch a little closer.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Got the new bike and now I need to take it out for a ride(will post pics later). What will be dry enough to ride? Woodcore, do you have an update on how Nass looks(I think I read somewhere you were doing some TM out there).
> 
> Looking to start around 8 and it will be a slow ride since I have a broken finger.



Not sure about the rest of Nass but the North end of Hinman's was a focking mess on Thursday evening. I'm bringing my bike with me tomorrow in hopes of some riding but plan on doing some hiking/TM to start so I can get a better feel for the conditions in other areas before I decide to pedal.


----------



## Trev (Apr 4, 2010)

Looking to do a late PM ride up at .. CASE today.. its dry there..

4-430ish...  hour or so.. nothing crazy today..

If your in post up.. or call me..8609198884..

Going to try and get a few miles in..  sluggish miles.. but miles..


----------



## Trev (Apr 4, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Not sure about the rest of Nass but the North end of Hinman's was a focking mess on Thursday evening. I'm bringing my bike with me tomorrow in hopes of some riding but plan on doing some hiking/TM to start so I can get a better feel for the conditions in other areas before I decide to pedal.



 I could not imagine that area being ready for another week of dry weather...  if you want to ride dry, poke around elsewhere for the week...


----------

